# Your very first fish?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Just wondering what the very first fish you owned was? You don't have to count the childhood Goldies in the bowl, but whatever the first one/s you had in a regular tank setup were.

Was the type you picked a huge mistake, or is it something you would still own today?

It's been a _long_ time for me, but I think it was a group of Guppies I was keeping in an old Metaframe tank, which was low and square. Boy did they reproduce well....

I've made some big mistakes since then in my choices of fish, but I'm still not opposed to having Guppies in a tank, even though I don't have any at present.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I think mine were glass fish (unpainted).....I was three. I had a 10 gallon tank with a cool ship filter. the bubbles came out of the cannon. Talk about smooth!!! I still remember getting it.
jB


----------



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

Black Mollies.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Way back when it was guppies. When I got back into fish several years ago it was a 20 gallon my boss no longer wanted complete with CAE, one swordtail, one gourami, and one or several neons.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My first fish as an adult was a red Betta.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> I had a 10 gallon tank with a cool ship filter. the bubbles came out of the cannon. Talk about smooth!!! jB


LOL! I forgot about having one of those shipwreck thingies with the airline attachments way back when.

A few years ago, some of my relatives thought they were going to get me the perfect gift because they know I have all the tanks. Well, imagine the surprise on my face when I opened up a package with a nice air operated shipwreck with the skull and crossbones, etc. :razz: They even bought all the attachments so I'd be sure to be able to use it right away. LOL! Wouldn't you know, that was about the only gift they ever followed up on to see how it was working.... I guess they were really proud of that idea.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

JanS said:


> LOL! I forgot about having one of those shipwreck thingies with the airline attachments way back when.
> 
> A few years ago, some of my relatives thought they were going to get me the perfect gift because they know I have all the tanks. Well, imagine the surprise on my face when I opened up a package with a nice air operated shipwreck with the skull and crossbones, etc. :razz: They even bought all the attachments so I'd be sure to be able to use it right away. LOL! Wouldn't you know, that was about the only gift they ever followed up on to see how it was working.... I guess they were really proud of that idea.


Its the thought that counts. HAHAHA. I know the feeling.
jB


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess my first fish (plural) were some goldies my family won from an elementary school fair. The operator of the booth just gave them away at the end of the day. We ended up with 30 fish in a large Tupperware bowl with fully chlorinated water. Over the next week we kids talked my dad into getting a 10 gal tank and all the 1st-timer-fixin's(air pump, plastic plants, neon gravel, etc). Most of them died, but the few that held on lasted several years. My college g/f was into neon tetras, but that was at least 10 years after the goldies sparked my interest.

-Dustin


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't really remember what my first fish as a kid were (they were gray/silver - zebra danios?). When I got a little older and in middle school, I had a ten gallon swordtail fry factory.

I also went through a phase where I used to go catch the biggest crawdads I could find in the creek near my house. I had several for quite some time in another small tank and they were pretty cool pets although they were pretty much incompatible with any other fish.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

My first fish were the ones I caught from the canal near my house as a kid. They were the black spotted gambusias. Shortly after that I got some guppies. To this date, they are still my main fish. I tend to like livebearers because I never have to replace them unless I wipe out the tank, they're so prolific. With no replacements come no headaches over what I might or might not be introducing from the lfs, and no q-tank headaches. A friend says my fish choices are boring. Oh, well...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I consider my first "real" tank to be the 38g I had back in the early 90's. I had a pair of Hemichromis bimaculatus (Jewel Cichlids). I was very inexperienced but right before a vacation they bred and I had hundreds of little fry in the tank. Unfortunately a friend was watching the pets while we were on vacation and after a power outage she couldn't get the filter started up again. Only the male survived and he beat up on every other Jewel I put in the tank. 

I would love to keep these again some day and I do have a fishless 55g plant tank right now  Anyone know if they do well with plants?


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I think my first fish were guppies.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Just to add on to the livebearers theme, I think my first fish were swordtails.


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

When I was a kid, I remember the goldfish tank and the UGF! My parents pretty much took care of that tank. My first fish as an adult was a blue betta. I put him in a one gallon, unheated, unfiltered bowl :shock: because the chain store lfs told me to. I then thought that there had to be a better way, and I researched to set up a 5 gallon with a heater, sponge filter, and silk plants. Now I am trying to incorporate live plants in the tanks. My first little blue betta lived to be almost two years old -- not bad for my first fish!


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

My first fish (01/2004) were three black mollies, three swordtails, and four three-spot gouramies. The livebearers have died but I still have three of the gouramies. My gouramies have been in my 29g from day one; they've been though cycling the tank to the now fully planted environment I have provided. Just yesterday one of them jumped out of the tank; luckily my mom heard some noise and dumped the AWOL fish back home. I also have five serpae tatras my sister bought two days after we got the 29g; never had any hardier fish. These guys are rock solid!


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Dont forget about the neon tetras.... My first fish


----------

